# Top 10 Concerns For A New Steroid User



## Shane1974

I have been reading a lot of advice on this board about first cycles. Since I am a newb myself, I have written down questions that seem to keep popping up here and everywhere else. Some of these I have answered for myself, others not so much. Here are the most popular concerns new guys seem to have about their first cycle.

*1. Where can I get some gear?*
This one took a little time to figure out. You have to make friends, gain some trust, use common sense, and be patient. I feel pretty good about this one.

*2. Can I do an oral only cycle?*
Boy, is this one popular. What is it about new guys and pinning? The general consensus seems to be, "Now Way!" Me personally, once I decided to start using gear, I made my mind up to go all in. I have also been using phs for awhile and have become tired of the whole oral only thing.

*3. Ok-I have the gear, and I am ready to pin....how do I pin it and where?*
I am still working on this one. Seems like glutes are a pretty good place to start.


*4. Are people going to notice me gaining weight too fast?*
New guys are afraid somebody is going to notice that they are on gear. Does that mean people who notice will think we are criminals? Cheaters? Junkies? I don't know.....but I sure as hell hope somebody notices me getting jacked up!!

*5. Should I tell my wife or girlfriend?*
I will leave this up to Dr. Phil. 

*6. How bad are my nuts going to shrivel?*
Seems like new guys are worried about their nuts. I was when I started down this journey. I think the answer is, "Pretty bad, bro-nature of the beast" The good news is they usually come back, and there are some things we can do to prevent it.I am still trying to decide whether I want to use HCG or not.

*7. How bad can gyno be?*
At first I thought,"Why would I spend years getting my chest to look like it does, to only risk having gyno?" Then after much research, I realized that gyno is typically a by-product of shitty planning.

*8. What would be a good compound to use for a first cycle?*
This one is easy....Test.

*9. Can I take an oral with my test for the first cycle?*
I don't know, man....this one is tough. I have heard yes and no. Some say it helps impatient new guys from thinking the test isn't working,  others say test is enough for first cycle. I haven't decided yet.

*10. How should my training and nutrition change when "on"?*
I am still working on this one. I assume my strength will go up, so that will affect my training. I also assume that I need to be eating a surplus of calories to gain weight, but should I be eating more than I normally would for bulking naturally? 

That's it. That's my top 10 concerns for a newbie. I have a few more weeks before my first pining, and I have to admit I am FILLED with excitement.


----------



## JOMO

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*



Shane1974 said:


> I have been reading a lot of advice on this board about first cycles. Since I am a newb myself, I have written down questions that seem to keep popping up here and everywhere else. Some of these I have answered for myself, others not so much. Here are the most popular concerns new guys seem to have about their first cycle.
> 
> *1. Where can I get some gear?*
> This one took a little time to figure out. You have to make friends, gain some trust, use common sense, and be patient. I feel pretty good about this one.
> 
> 2.*Can I do an oral only cycle?*
> Boy, is this one popular. What is it about new guys and pinning? The general consensus seems to be, "Now Way!" Me personally, once I decided to start using gear, I made my mind up to go all in. I have also been using phs for awhile and have become tired of the whole oral only thing.
> 
> 3.*Ok-I have the gear, and I am ready to pin....how do I pin it and where?*
> I am still working on this one. Seems like glutes are a pretty good place to start.
> 
> 
> *4. Are people going to notice me gaining weight too fast?*
> New guys are afraid somebody is going to notice that they are on gear. Does that mean people who notice will think we are criminals? Cheaters? Junkies? I don't know.....but I sure as hell hope somebody notices me getting jacked up!!
> 
> *5. Should I tell my wife or girlfriend?*
> I will leave this up to Dr. Phil.
> 
> *6. How bad are my nuts going to shrivel?*
> Seems like new guys are worried about their nuts. I was when I started down this journey. I think the answer is, "Pretty bad, bro-nature of the beast" The good news is they usually come back, and there are some things we can do to prevent it.I am still trying to decide whether I want to use HCG or not.
> 
> *7. How bad can gyno be?*
> At first I thought,"Why would I spend years getting my chest to look like it does, to only risk having gyno?" Then after much research, I realized that gyno is typically a by-product of shitty planning.
> 
> _8. What would be a good compound to use for a first cycle?_
> This one is easy....Test.
> 
> *9. Can I take an oral with my test for the first cycle?*
> I don't know, man....this one is tough. I have heard yes and no. Some say it helps impatient new guys from thinking the test isn't working,  others say test is enough for first cycle. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> *10. How should my training and nutrition change when "on"?*
> I am still working on this one. I assume my strength will go up, so that will affect my training. I also assume that I need to be eating a surplus of calories to gain weight, but should I be eating more than I normally would for bulking naturally?
> 
> That's it. That's my top 10 concerns for a newbie. I have a few more weeks before my first pining, and I have to admit I am FILLED with excitement.



Good little write up considering this covers pretty much every newb concern.

1. Yes, be patient, put work in and learn learn learn. Number one thing I see is people join and automatically ask to much off the bat. With reading enough you should know the obvious and what to ask/not to.

2. One word....DADAWG.

3. Start with glutes. Plenty of pics/videos on the net explaining instramuscular/sub q inject techniques. Remember to rotate sites to lower the buildup of scar tissue.
www.spotinjections.com to give you a visual of the sites.

4. Yes they will. No way around the obvious weight gain.

5. How trustworthy and sensitive are they to the possibility of you using aas. Some are ok, others have ended marraiges. You decide if its the smart move. Edjucate him/her on the subject.

6. Some do and some dont get atrophy. With a test only cycle a proper pct nolva/clomid should bring the boys back. When working with 19nors (nandrolone! Trenbolone, ect) using hcg on cycle will help with test suppression. Caber on hand for Progesterone prolactin sides.

7. Plan accordingly with your ai's to what compounds you are running. Some run them through the whole cycle, some wait till the first indication of gyno.

8. I agree as most that test alone is more than enough for a first cycle. See how your body reacts and enjoy the ride.

9. As I stated up top. Considering your diet is good and your training and sleep schedule, you will benefit greatly just from test. Hopefully you have trained hard and built up to this cycle, why not wait just alittle longer and let those esters do their job. Can always add orals on your next one. Do not just jump into things, but thats just my take.

10. My training changes every few months whether on or off. Switch it up every now and then. Find your maintenance cals and go up from there. You "should" be gaining much faster with a good meal plan, and as you grow your cals will have to go up to go off of your body weight increase. Diet is the number one thing I see a problem with when people say they are not gaining anymore, or barely have gained weight and eat like a bird. I gained 22 lbs and only put on a half an inch on my waist my first cycle. I could have gained more but cut back due to your question number 4. Had to be careful with my job.


----------



## Lulu66

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Pretty good writeup. It covers almost every noob question.


----------



## OCDude

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Good write up, Shane. I agree as a newbie myself, there are a lot of questions and misconceptions about AAS that need to be addressed before I can really make an educated decision for myself on my first cycle. If I hadn't read on my own, my friend who was lying in the first place about juicing would have started me with his 3rd cycle on tren/eq and test p! WTF?! I told him within 2 hours of that conversation he might as well cut my nuts off and scar me life.
If anything, I can say to the first timer... READ READ READ, and when your brain hurts from information overload, take a day off and come back. Read some more, then start asking questions!


----------



## Patriot1405

Great post Shane!!  Very informative for all newbies!


----------



## TheLupinator

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Quality post Shane! I think we all had those concerns going into our first cycle...knowledge and maturity will get you through it with amazing gains.. You only get ONE first cycle!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Good work my friend Let me share a few items from your list having just finished my first test only correct cycle

#3 I only pinned Glutes its by far the ezest in my opinion you can fuck it up though dont pin to high. Also push slow and steady when pinning when pushing the plunger and pulling the pin out to fast or shaky and you will get pip. A good pin has minimal to no pain at all

#4 People will notice just play it off if you dont want them to know just say "Diet is key 85% of bb once I got the proper diet my training came together offer examples if they dont believe you they can go fuck themselves lol 

#6 My balls are large and in charge some days they felt a bit smaller but not much and I would def run the HCG I feel like its burning belly fat as well as jump starting my test I have killer shit but I would recommend y go all the way through a cycle and spend all that time and doe not to finish strong 

#7 I could tell when I needed to use my AI for the most part it was eod sometimes every three days sometimes ed i could tell when I needed it. get blood tests to confirm you are on the right path my estro was 19 test +1500  You will feel ichy all over hot flashes sometimes if somethings off question your estro thats what i did nips got ichy also 

Thats all I feel I learned thats worth sharing the rest is better left to someone else or you pretty much got it bro good luck


----------



## Yaya

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Proud of you shane...great points


----------



## Jada

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Great post Shane!!


----------



## Moppy1

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*



JOMO said:


> Good little write up considering this covers pretty much every newb concern.
> 
> 1. Yes, be patient, put work in and learn learn learn. Number one thing I see is people join and automatically ask to much off the bat. With reading enough you should know the obvious and what to ask/not to.
> 
> 2. One word....DADAWG.
> 
> 3. Start with glutes. Plenty of pics/videos on the net explaining instramuscular/sub q inject techniques. Remember to rotate sites to lower the buildup of scar tissue.
> www.spotinjections.com to give you a visual of the sites.
> 
> 4. Yes they will. No way around the obvious weight gain.
> 
> 5. How trustworthy and sensitive are they to the possibility of you using aas. Some are ok, others have ended marraiges. You decide if its the smart move. Edjucate him/her on the subject.
> 
> 6. Some do and some dont get atrophy. With a test only cycle a proper pct nolva/clomid should bring the boys back. When working with 19nors (nandrolone! Trenbolone, ect) using hcg on cycle will help with test suppression. Caber on hand for Progesterone prolactin sides.
> 
> 7. Plan accordingly with your ai's to what compounds you are running. Some run them through the whole cycle, some wait till the first indication of gyno.
> 
> 8. I agree as most that test alone is more than enough for a first cycle. See how your body reacts and enjoy the ride.
> 
> 9. As I stated up top. Considering your diet is good and your training and sleep schedule, you will benefit greatly just from test. Hopefully you have trained hard and built up to this cycle, why not wait just alittle longer and let those esters do their job. Can always add orals on your next one. Do not just jump into things, but thats just my take.
> 
> 10. My training changes every few months whether on or off. Switch it up every now and then. Find your maintenance cals and go up from there. You "should" be gaining much faster with a good meal plan, and as you grow your cals will have to go up to go off of your body weight increase. Diet is the number one thing I see a problem with when people say they are not gaining anymore, or barely have gained weight and eat like a bird. I gained 22 lbs and only put on a half an inch on my waist my first cycle. I could have gained more but cut back due to your question number 4. Had to be careful with my job.





Love your responses and suggestions.  I posted this at Ology and it has a similar theme:

Been reading so many threads from guys in their early 20s (even 18-19) about starting their first cycle.  Most older vets would agree this is way too young.  Here is my story and recommendation when to start and what to expect if you start way to early:

I did practice what I am preaching, as I did not start AAS till 36 years of age, after my last kid, and well after I peaked in the gym (18 years of consistent working out).  AAS then reinvigorated my life in the gym, and even outside the gym, in many ways.  Bench went up 35% over past 9 years, as did all other lifts.  Lost almost all body fat, and gained 20 lbs of muscle over  this time, which I still have thanks to TRT (HRT).  SO, while there are no hard fast rules to any of this, my recommendation is to wait till you have peaked in the gym, and have had your kids, which is generally in your 30s.  It does worry me the number of young guys starting with AAS way too early.  Read up on treads discussing TRT for life because of extended AAS use.  It will happen to most of us. 

SO, guidelines are:
1) I would NOT recommend getting started down the dark path of AAS till you have had 5-10 hard years in the gym optimizing your body. This ensures strong tendons, bones, and base of muscle strength, as well as knowledge about really lifting effectively.  More importantly, you want to let your body build naturally through your 20s when Test is already pretty high.  Having a more natural based of strength in the muscles, bones and tendons will also protect you from injury when the large jumps in strength occur with AAS.

2) Another consideration is having kids.  You do take a risk of infertility on extended AAS usage.  

3) 30 years old seems to be about right, maybe even a little older (but could be a little younger)

4) Waiting longer makes one mentally more secure and able to deal with the emotional aspects of AAS usage.  Not worth getting into it, but there are emotional, anxiety issues that can crop up with AAS use and the game.

5) Why peak so early, as there is nothing to look forward to later in life.  You will get bored of all this and the grind of the AAS game and being in the gym, give it time so working out is entrenched in your very soul, and AAS applied later in life will reinvigorate you in the gym and give you another 10 hard years.

6) Although minor, AAS use at high dosages for long periods of time probably does have some risk for cardiovascular disease and a few other things, so the longer you wait, the better the risk management with aging. 

7) AAS use, especially in young people (18-25), will affect your personality. Not directly, but it will impact your self image and the way people respond to you. The older you are when all this happens, the more you can control and remain yourself.  In business, when I walk into a room, other dudes (not women) naturally look to me for leadership, only because of my size and appearance.  This can change your personality and self image.

8) It will affect your sexual performance.  Trust me when I tell you that everything you have read about it being a sexual super charger is temporally limited. Mostly happens first few cycles. Thereafter it has the opposite effect on most of us.  It effs up your sexual function, and most guys need viagra, etc.  This is a sure thing with extended use, trust me.

9) You will likely need to be on TRT (HRT) the rest of your life when you stop.  Not that there is anything wrong with this situation, but it is something to consider and can be a hassle.  Wait till you are older.

10) It is psychologically addicting, so once you start, you will not want to stop.


----------



## RowdyBrad

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Great posts everyone! Newbie heaven right here!


----------



## Illtemper

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Sticky!!

Good write up!


----------



## chad11779

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Great information.  Thanks for the post


----------



## NbleSavage

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Nice post, Shane.


----------



## DF

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Yup pretty good write up Shane.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Nice post Shane!!


----------



## theminister

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Welcome to the sickness. You will cycle and put on weight, then you will cut off cycle, then you will bulk on cycle...


----------



## 69nites

I'd go against the norm and say inject delts first. IMO it is by far the easiest pin.


----------



## powermaster

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

i agree whit the above, this is a great write up along with get somes article on first cycles. a lot of questions have been answered by just reading. great post


----------



## Lulu66

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*



69nites said:


> I'd go against the norm and say inject delts first. IMO it is by far the easiest pin.



Atthe beginning of a cycle i always pinn glutes and ventro. I can still function with pip on these areas. On a delt u get a bad pip and u got a ded arm, same with quads. I also separate the compounds on to different sites for the first few pins, that way i can pinpoint issues with a certain compound.


----------



## bubbagump

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Good info. Thanks bro!


----------



## jdro

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

Great post! Answered a few questions for me.


----------



## mkbeast

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

I am a newbie and thank you for the sticky. lol


----------



## MrRonBurgandy

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

That was a great read. Hit most of my concerns. From a newbie, I appreciate the post. Thanks.


----------



## hitman79

*Re: Top 10 Concerns For A Newbie*

great info.

One thing I read that alarmed me is that long term AAS users will need TRT eventually.  Is this true?  Is this true of only long term users and short term use doesn't affect natural test as much?


----------



## Manticore

Good post.  I'll use this information.


----------



## pilgrim

I'm new I got a bottle of d- bol the other day and started taking and then fond out I need some test as a base can some one tell me a . Com were I can order


----------



## pilgrim

And what to get and how much I'm 44 been working out for three years I don't know the abbreviation for things either hope I'm not asking for to much. But I just found out and now I have to stop my cycle of d- bol and that sucks


----------



## Jlen114

I'm a newbie myself and maybe someone with more experience knows better but just from reading reviews on these online pharmacies, they seem to all be scams. Place your order and never hear back is what I've read.

Great post though Shane, I really liked #5 haha


----------



## slick_nasty

This was a great post really helps especially for new members like myself.  The only one I want to comment on is the telling your wife/girlfriend I personally waited till she could see a noticeable change but not only in physical appearance mentally as well she noticed I had more energy I was more passionate as a father and husband I had more sexual desire for her and was a overall happier person once your wife or girlfriend see the changes it would be hard for her to see it as a negative


----------



## Cdub22

I'm a newbie myself. Great info. Very informative. I have all of these questions circling my head on a daily basis. Good stuff!!


----------



## Indurate

Shane1974 said:


> *4. Are people going to notice me gaining weight too fast?*
> New guys are afraid somebody is going to notice that they are on gear. Does that mean people who notice will think we are criminals? Cheaters? Junkies? I don't know.....but I sure as hell hope somebody notices me getting jacked up!!



Actually, here's something everyone can do to mitigate this. The plan works best if you start your cycle in cooler months. For 4-6 weeks prior to starting a cycle, wear clothes that conceal your body a bit. Sweaters, jackets, long-sleeve shirts... whatever. Even if you're not training any harder than usual, when you talk to people tell them about how hard you're training. Start mentioning that you're putting on muscle, and maybe throw in a claim that you're consuming more calories to bulk up. People see what they expect to see much of the time. By the time your cycle starts, it's nearly certain that people will start commenting on your weight gain (even if you haven't gained a pound). When you start the actual cycle, you've just added 1-2 months of "perceived" weight gain, and people won't freak out so much when you suddenly put on more.

I've conducted social experiments like this, and they work astonishingly well.


----------



## AliCat

"7) AAS use, especially in young people (18-25), will affect your personality. Not directly, but it will impact your self image and the way people respond to you. The older you are when all this happens, the more you can control and remain yourself. In business, when I walk into a room, other dudes (not women) naturally look to me for leadership, only because of my size and appearance. This can change your personality and self image."

Moppy, I think you've got to include women in this statement also.  Both as looking to the larger men and women for leadership and being looked at as leaders.  Psychological studies say that taller, fitter men and women are seen as more competent, more intelligent, and possessing more of the favorable personality traits.


----------



## M_T Pockets

Great write-up indeed!!


----------



## Thepaintman

Great Post! Thanks. As for number 5) I have told my spouse what I am planning on doing an she is good with it. I have other friends that have kept it a secret from their wife and it always ends badly.


----------



## anewguy

Rather old post here.. Wonder what ever happened to Shane.


----------



## Bassman101

Good write up


----------



## WWPJim

Moppy1 said:


> Love your responses and suggestions.  I posted this at Ology and it has a similar theme:
> 
> Been reading so many threads from guys in their early 20s (even 18-19) about starting their first cycle.  Most older vets would agree this is way too young.  Here is my story and recommendation when to start and what to expect if you start way to early:
> 
> I did practice what I am preaching, as I did not start AAS till 36 years of age, after my last kid, and well after I peaked in the gym (18 years of consistent working out).  AAS then reinvigorated my life in the gym, and even outside the gym, in many ways.  Bench went up 35% over past 9 years, as did all other lifts.  Lost almost all body fat, and gained 20 lbs of muscle over  this time, which I still have thanks to TRT (HRT).  SO, while there are no hard fast rules to any of this, my recommendation is to wait till you have peaked in the gym, and have had your kids, which is generally in your 30s.  It does worry me the number of young guys starting with AAS way too early.  Read up on treads discussing TRT for life because of extended AAS use.  It will happen to most of us.
> 
> SO, guidelines are:
> 1) I would NOT recommend getting started down the dark path of AAS till you have had 5-10 hard years in the gym optimizing your body. This ensures strong tendons, bones, and base of muscle strength, as well as knowledge about really lifting effectively.  More importantly, you want to let your body build naturally through your 20s when Test is already pretty high.  Having a more natural based of strength in the muscles, bones and tendons will also protect you from injury when the large jumps in strength occur with AAS.
> 
> 2) Another consideration is having kids.  You do take a risk of infertility on extended AAS usage.
> 
> 3) 30 years old seems to be about right, maybe even a little older (but could be a little younger)
> 
> 4) Waiting longer makes one mentally more secure and able to deal with the emotional aspects of AAS usage.  Not worth getting into it, but there are emotional, anxiety issues that can crop up with AAS use and the game.
> 
> 5) Why peak so early, as there is nothing to look forward to later in life.  You will get bored of all this and the grind of the AAS game and being in the gym, give it time so working out is entrenched in your very soul, and AAS applied later in life will reinvigorate you in the gym and give you another 10 hard years.
> 
> 6) Although minor, AAS use at high dosages for long periods of time probably does have some risk for cardiovascular disease and a few other things, so the longer you wait, the better the risk management with aging.
> 
> 7) AAS use, especially in young people (18-25), will affect your personality. Not directly, but it will impact your self image and the way people respond to you. The older you are when all this happens, the more you can control and remain yourself.  In business, when I walk into a room, other dudes (not women) naturally look to me for leadership, only because of my size and appearance.  This can change your personality and self image.
> 
> 8) It will affect your sexual performance.  Trust me when I tell you that everything you have read about it being a sexual super charger is temporally limited. Mostly happens first few cycles. Thereafter it has the opposite effect on most of us.  It effs up your sexual function, and most guys need viagra, etc.  This is a sure thing with extended use, trust me.
> 
> 9) You will likely need to be on TRT (HRT) the rest of your life when you stop.  Not that there is anything wrong with this situation, but it is something to consider and can be a hassle.  Wait till you are older.
> 
> 10) It is psychologically addicting, so once you start, you will not want to stop.



I feel like you wrote this just for me, thanks dude. I'm 30, done having kids, experienced in the gym and ready to start in the next month or so. Nice post.


----------



## RANGER401

Great post.  #1 is a constant challenge even for non-newbies.  I've done it all: local hook-up, connections on various boards, legal scrip when I was stationed overseas, homebrews ... you name it, I've tried it.  Thing is sources dry up.  Guys move on, get busted, quality goes south.  Having a steady reliable source doesn't happen by accident.  If I had choice, go with a local source.  It takes time to build trust ... but once you make that connection, you're in.  No hassle with mail and you'll have a Go-To guy who's probably running the same gear as you.


----------



## Franklin Yeti

Nice summary of first timer concerns.  Me being one, this was spot on.


----------



## Rpmbrickman

Thanks for the post been reading up I'm 33 and want to try some gear but I will wait till 35 maybe a birthday present for myself


----------



## GatorsRule

This is great info for a newbie. I may be slightly different than most newbies as I have lived in the gym for most of my adult life. I played sports as a kid and spent 12 years in the military and have continued working out as a civilian. I am 44 and in pretty good shape (excellent shape for a 44 year old). My goal is to just get beyond the size I am now (5'9", 192) and maybe add 10 lbs and lose a little body fat. 

I have been reading about this stuff for years but every time I start it scares the hell out of me I appreciate all of the info on here and will continue reading to see what would be best for me to try as an initial cycle.


----------



## NicoKiraly

Hey man i'm a newbie to this and learned a lot thanks for the post shane.


----------



## caseysc83

Great info.  Can hopefully PM after 10 posts!


----------



## caseysc83

This is too complicated.  Are there no reliable sources?


----------



## jojo58

Moppy1 said:


> Love your responses and suggestions.  I posted this at Ology and it has a similar theme:
> 
> Been reading so many threads from guys in their early 20s (even 18-19) about starting their first cycle.  Most older vets would agree this is way too young.  Here is my story and recommendation when to start and what to expect if you start way to early:
> 
> I did practice what I am preaching, as I did not start AAS till 36 years of age, after my last kid, and well after I peaked in the gym (18 years of consistent working out).  AAS then reinvigorated my life in the gym, and even outside the gym, in many ways.  Bench went up 35% over past 9 years, as did all other lifts.  Lost almost all body fat, and gained 20 lbs of muscle over  this time, which I still have thanks to TRT (HRT).  SO, while there are no hard fast rules to any of this, my recommendation is to wait till you have peaked in the gym, and have had your kids, which is generally in your 30s.  It does worry me the number of young guys starting with AAS way too early.  Read up on treads discussing TRT for life because of extended AAS use.  It will happen to most of us.
> 
> SO, guidelines are:
> 1) I would NOT recommend getting started down the dark path of AAS till you have had 5-10 hard years in the gym optimizing your body. This ensures strong tendons, bones, and base of muscle strength, as well as knowledge about really lifting effectively.  More importantly, you want to let your body build naturally through your 20s when Test is already pretty high.  Having a more natural based of strength in the muscles, bones and tendons will also protect you from injury when the large jumps in strength occur with AAS.
> 
> 2) Another consideration is having kids.  You do take a risk of infertility on extended AAS usage.
> 
> 3) 30 years old seems to be about right, maybe even a little older (but could be a little younger)
> 
> 4) Waiting longer makes one mentally more secure and able to deal with the emotional aspects of AAS usage.  Not worth getting into it, but there are emotional, anxiety issues that can crop up with AAS use and the game.
> 
> 5) Why peak so early, as there is nothing to look forward to later in life.  You will get bored of all this and the grind of the AAS game and being in the gym, give it time so working out is entrenched in your very soul, and AAS applied later in life will reinvigorate you in the gym and give you another 10 hard years.
> 
> 6) Although minor, AAS use at high dosages for long periods of time probably does have some risk for cardiovascular disease and a few other things, so the longer you wait, the better the risk management with aging.
> 
> 7) AAS use, especially in young people (18-25), will affect your personality. Not directly, but it will impact your self image and the way people respond to you. The older you are when all this happens, the more you can control and remain yourself.  In business, when I walk into a room, other dudes (not women) naturally look to me for leadership, only because of my size and appearance.  This can change your personality and self image.
> 
> 8) It will affect your sexual performance.  Trust me when I tell you that everything you have read about it being a sexual super charger is temporally limited. Mostly happens first few cycles. Thereafter it has the opposite effect on most of us.  It effs up your sexual function, and most guys need viagra, etc.  This is a sure thing with extended use, trust me.
> 
> 9) You will likely need to be on TRT (HRT) the rest of your life when you stop.  Not that there is anything wrong with this situation, but it is something to consider and can be a hassle.  Wait till you are older.
> 
> 10) It is psychologically addicting, so once you start, you will not want to stop.



These are words of wisdom for the younger crowd. all of the information is absolutely accurate.


----------



## Ironcrusher

Good information!! Wish i would have had this information when i started.


----------



## Hi—XY

Good post , thanks !


----------



## m98075

Excellent post! Covers most questoins


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun

Good post!


----------



## SeekTruth

This is a great post. So are the replies. I read everyone of them only to realize my first cycle was incredibly wrong. Glad I ran into these forums. The older you get, the wiser you become and I'm more than happy to wait, gain the knowledge and do my next cycle correctly.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dukie333

Wow I've had most of these questions!


----------



## Richardjjj

*True about ED*

Is it really true that your libido will drop and you'll need Viagra? I'm in my early forties and was hoping to start TRT for the purpose of improving my t levels which are low but was also hoping to improve my erections and make the wife happy. What else do you suggest if not TRT?


----------



## BuildingTV

Great Informtion.
Thank you


----------



## Whey2big

Researching your sources is the biggest, I wish someone told me.. Would have saved me so much money


----------



## lilman2019

Question #1:  Easier said than done.  The gyms in my area are virtually dead, no lifting buddies therefore no gear.  Freaking blows


----------



## pumpboss

Lots of good info on this thread. Nice to see vets giving good direction. Bottom line is bodybuilding is a community of like minded people. Not a an illegal drug ring. In my opinion the best source is your gym. Make friends with guys that take training serious.


----------



## Freshno

Shane1974 said:


> I have been reading a lot of advice on this board about first cycles. Since I am a newb myself, I have written down questions that seem to keep popping up here and everywhere else. Some of these I have answered for myself, others not so much. Here are the most popular concerns new guys seem to have about their first cycle.
> 
> *1. Where can I get some gear?*
> This one took a little time to figure out. You have to make friends, gain some trust, use common sense, and be patient. I feel pretty good about this one.
> 
> *2. Can I do an oral only cycle?*
> Boy, is this one popular. What is it about new guys and pinning? The general consensus seems to be, "Now Way!" Me personally, once I decided to start using gear, I made my mind up to go all in. I have also been using phs for awhile and have become tired of the whole oral only thing.
> 
> *3. Ok-I have the gear, and I am ready to pin....how do I pin it and where?*
> I am still working on this one. Seems like glutes are a pretty good place to start.
> 
> 
> *4. Are people going to notice me gaining weight too fast?*
> New guys are afraid somebody is going to notice that they are on gear. Does that mean people who notice will think we are criminals? Cheaters? Junkies? I don't know.....but I sure as hell hope somebody notices me getting jacked up!!
> 
> *5. Should I tell my wife or girlfriend?*
> I will leave this up to Dr. Phil.
> 
> *6. How bad are my nuts going to shrivel?*
> Seems like new guys are worried about their nuts. I was when I started down this journey. I think the answer is, "Pretty bad, bro-nature of the beast" The good news is they usually come back, and there are some things we can do to prevent it.I am still trying to decide whether I want to use HCG or not.
> 
> *7. How bad can gyno be?*
> At first I thought,"Why would I spend years getting my chest to look like it does, to only risk having gyno?" Then after much research, I realized that gyno is typically a by-product of shitty planning.
> 
> *8. What would be a good compound to use for a first cycle?*
> This one is easy....Test.
> 
> *9. Can I take an oral with my test for the first cycle?*
> I don't know, man....this one is tough. I have heard yes and no. Some say it helps impatient new guys from thinking the test isn't working,  others say test is enough for first cycle. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> *10. How should my training and nutrition change when "on"?*
> I am still working on this one. I assume my strength will go up, so that will affect my training. I also assume that I need to be eating a surplus of calories to gain weight, but should I be eating more than I normally would for bulking naturally?
> 
> That's it. That's my top 10 concerns for a newbie. I have a few more weeks before my first pining, and I have to admit I am FILLED with excitement.


Great questions, I had a lot of the same ones.Thank you


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pusher215 said:


> Def a newby on here but not to bodybuilding  if someone is a reliable plug and can DM me would
> be much appreciated.



How would you know if it was actually reliable though?


----------



## Seeker

PillarofBalance said:


> How would you know if it was actually reliable though?



I find it interesting that he says he's not new to bodybuilding but would take such a high risk of getting scammed. If you know the ropes of this lifestyle you don't make these types of mistakes.  Especially if you're from a major city like Philly.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Seeker said:


> I find it interesting that he says he's not new to bodybuilding but would take such a high risk of getting scammed. If you know the ropes of this lifestyle you don't make these types of mistakes.  Especially if you're from a major city like Philly.



I am only giving him the benefit of the doubt cause he says he is 5 foot 9 and 200lbs... it's the ****ing 160lbers I wanna smash to death...


----------



## andy

I'm making shots in quads. people say it's painfull but it is ok for me.


----------



## Yaya

1) always use a new needle 

2)always cum in her mouth...  if anyone tells you it's like a male version of birth control they are stupid

3) don't drink too much booze if you're running orals. If it's like a 4th of July party then it's okay

4) PIP means your shit is good

5) don't ever tell your girlfriend or wife that you are on the sauce

6) under no circumstances can a female take steroids unless she no longer wants to be a female

7)anavar only is for gays

8)PCT didn't exist in the 80s and the 80s were fuking awesome

9)don't ever bring a cooler in the gym ..especially if your on steroids.. The Only Exception is if there is beer in the cooler and you drink them in the gym 

10)pretty girls don't join steroid forums


----------



## deejeff442

Yaya ... words to live by


----------



## Yaya

deejeff442 said:


> Yaya ... words to live by



Always 

That's not a copy and paste ..its real shit that fakes numbers andgoofey science won't tell u


----------



## Bro Bundy

#10 is on the money lol


----------



## WDE1083

Great stuff. I remember feeling the same way so many years ago. I knew nothing and am pretty lucky I didn’t come out on the worse end. I took a Winn and test run and for sure did not plan well at all. I’ve still held results fairly well all things considering and never got shrunk nuts or gyno. I’ve been so on and off lifting like that over the past few years, mainly because of time but have started to get serious again the last year.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Great write up!!!


----------



## chenmomo

[FONT=Arial, Microsoft YaHei, \\5FAE软雅黑, \\5B8B体, Malgun Gothic, Meiryo, sans-serif]Thank you very much for sharing, for the new, is the most helpful. In the three monthes, i have been working with it, i've learned it a lit. Though articals, though Google, though chatting with others, ohhh i love laerning[/FONT]


----------



## SCHMITTY

One thing I didn’t see mentioned was expected prices. I know it will vary to some extent but before I go and try to get in with people who I assume use the good stuff how much can I expect to spend on my 1st cycle ?


----------



## Sicwun88

True, almost like sticking your tounge on a 9v battery! Yum!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yaya said:


> 1) always use a new needle
> 
> 2)always cum in her mouth...  if anyone tells you it's like a male version of birth control they are stupid
> 
> 3) don't drink too much booze if you're running orals. If it's like a 4th of July party then it's okay
> 
> 4) PIP means your shit is good
> 
> 5) don't ever tell your girlfriend or wife that you are on the sauce
> 
> 6) under no circumstances can a female take steroids unless she no longer wants to be a female
> 
> 7)anavar only is for gays
> 
> 8)PCT didn't exist in the 80s and the 80s were fuking awesome
> 
> 9)don't ever bring a cooler in the gym ..especially if your on steroids.. The Only Exception is if there is beer in the cooler and you drink them in the gym
> 
> 10)pretty girls don't join steroid forums


Ive been saying it for years yaya is the funniest fuk on SI


----------



## Bro Bundy

Bro Bundy said:


> #10 is on the money lol


Actually im wrong ive seen a few ..German im sure is easy on the eyes


----------



## Sicwun88

So true! Been off, almost 3yrs,ready to start it back up, with hopes of good gains as w my prior cycles,still have yet to achieve the gains I made on my 1st cycle at 41yrs old,but I guess as we age, everything becomes harder,nomatter what your doing!


----------



## Naveed.khan788

Planning for my first cycle and had all these questions. Joining this forum is one of my best decisions


----------



## Average_Guy

Thanks for all the info everyone! Much appreciated as I am a newbie. still on step 1


----------



## Biggin

FACTS! Great post, Shane! Thanks!


----------



## Bigc

Nice about all the questions I have being new here


----------



## bobbychow305

F*** hilarious! Funny as hell!


----------



## SMM2203

Thats super helpful. My coach and I are considering mebstarting up and posts like are helpful to me when I have questions. So, thank you! Just more knowledge for me as I learn more about what I should be consissring.


----------



## FireFit88

Thanks! I’ve got a guy here in TN that I’ve been using for gear but I think I’m going to venture out on my own so I don’t have to be dependent on him anymore. Great forum and advice all around so far


----------



## Harvey87

Great post Shane!


----------



## 1bigun11

5. Should I tell my wife or girlfriend (that I am using illegal substances without a prescription?) 

Sure! What possibly could ever go wrong with that! It's not like she would ever get pissed at you and blame steroids for your every argument, or whine about the money you spend on it, or tell her girlfriends about it and let the cat completely out of the bag for all the world to know!  And it's not like people would forget all about your bloody hard work and dedication and miserable starvation dieting once they know, and say that the only reason you look the way you do is because you're a drug addict! That could never happen!

And the incidence of break-ups and divorce among weightlifters is so low there is no real possibility of her becoming an bitter ex, and then really screwing you with the information!  So blab on, you little homeless jailbird!  Blab on!!


----------



## roidsguy

Thank u for sharing👌👍


----------



## Leethelump85

Exactly the same im 36 an have been in gym on an off over the years an im finally going to start test next month


----------



## CJ

Leethelump85 said:


> Exactly the same im 36 an have been in gym on an off over the years an im finally going to start test next month



Nice!!!

Welcome to the UG, feel free to head on over to the New Members Intro area so we all can welcome you properly.

Start a thread, tell us about yourself, your goals, history, training style, etc..

Here's the link!!!......  https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/58-New-Members-Introductions


----------



## BiigDawg

All the pinned threads in this section are awesome, but this one hits the nail on the head for newbie concerns.


----------



## ATLRigger

#4 the glow up is real.  People will notice you getting huge if bulking is your goal. People will however be unlikely to suspect steroid use unless you have freakishly good genetics.


----------



## viperman

I still remember the first time someone commented on me getting bigger. I will never forget that


----------



## RiR0

Jacob william said:


> PROVIRON (MESTEROLONE) 25MG / PER TAB – ***
> Best quality products at minimum price. I have become a regular customer now. Also referring to my colleagues in gym.
> thank you ***


Fuck off you scammer shill


----------



## pgc640

viperman said:


> I still remember the first time someone commented on me getting bigger. I will never forget that


I think my top concerns for a new steroid user going to be very different than menus. my concerns would not be focused on my health or any damaging effects of service would have my focus would be on making sure my diet's right my training is right that I'm using the right amount of drugs the right drug at the right dose to get the most out of the cycle I'm about to do. people don't realize but bodybuilding is made up of three components. training, diet, and drugs if any one of those three is off and not right you're not going to make optimal progress no matter what you do. so really the whole journey and bodybuilding is really learning your body learning yourself learning what diet you need to work at an optimal level what type of training program you yourself need that's going to work the best and which drugs work the best for you and cause the least side effects. so that's what I'd be worried most about starting a new steroid cycle. using a new steroid cycle I wouldn't do anything more than 500 to 750 makes a test so to worry about your health on that those and it's kind of stupid I understand that the press is bombarded you with ridiculousness but no one is going to die on 500 mg is testosterone

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pgc640

Shane1974 said:


> I have been reading a lot of advice on this board about first cycles. Since I am a newb myself, I have written down questions that seem to keep popping up here and everywhere else. Some of these I have answered for myself, others not so much. Here are the most popular concerns new guys seem to have about their first cycle.
> 
> *1. Where can I get some gear?*
> This one took a little time to figure out. You have to make friends, gain some trust, use common sense, and be patient. I feel pretty good about this one.
> 
> *2. Can I do an oral only cycle?*
> Boy, is this one popular. What is it about new guys and pinning? The general consensus seems to be, "Now Way!" Me personally, once I decided to start using gear, I made my mind up to go all in. I have also been using phs for awhile and have become tired of the whole oral only thing.
> 
> *3. Ok-I have the gear, and I am ready to pin....how do I pin it and where?*
> I am still working on this one. Seems like glutes are a pretty good place to start.
> 
> 
> *4. Are people going to notice me gaining weight too fast?*
> New guys are afraid somebody is going to notice that they are on gear. Does that mean people who notice will think we are criminals? Cheaters? Junkies? I don't know.....but I sure as hell hope somebody notices me getting jacked up!!
> 
> *5. Should I tell my wife or girlfriend?*
> I will leave this up to Dr. Phil.
> 
> *6. How bad are my nuts going to shrivel?*
> Seems like new guys are worried about their nuts. I was when I started down this journey. I think the answer is, "Pretty bad, bro-nature of the beast" The good news is they usually come back, and there are some things we can do to prevent it.I am still trying to decide whether I want to use HCG or not.
> 
> *7. How bad can gyno be?*
> At first I thought,"Why would I spend years getting my chest to look like it does, to only risk having gyno?" Then after much research, I realized that gyno is typically a by-product of shitty planning.
> 
> *8. What would be a good compound to use for a first cycle?*
> This one is easy....Test.
> 
> *9. Can I take an oral with my test for the first cycle?*
> I don't know, man....this one is tough. I have heard yes and no. Some say it helps impatient new guys from thinking the test isn't working, others say test is enough for first cycle. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> *10. How should my training and nutrition change when "on"?*
> I am still working on this one. I assume my strength will go up, so that will affect my training. I also assume that I need to be eating a surplus of calories to gain weight, but should I be eating more than I normally would for bulking naturally?
> 
> That's it. That's my top 10 concerns for a newbie. I have a few more weeks before my first pining, and I have to admit I am FILLED with excitement.


lol it was just funny reading this because I haven't thought about these things since I was a teenager. about worrying about where to get things and worrying about if my girlfriend's going to find it or if I'm going to grow too fast and my mom's going to know. I'll give you a suggestion on a source I only use Dragon farmer products which are available several different places at different prices I have a good place that is a little cheaper than everywhere else but it's not too much more expensive than anything else if you look at a place called anaboliclab.com they send out certain brands a lot of brands for testing every year and they have tested about every Dragon form a product and every single one comes back either right on or any testosterone usually comes back over those by about 30 to 50 mg. the only single drug that came back under dosed was the anadrol on the label it said 50 mg and it was tested at 47.8 which is negligible and not really a problem. so I've gotten to the point where I don't use anything else even if it's less money I'm willing to pay a little more cuz I know dragon farm is going to be what it says it is they must have a good lab because everything is sterile I have taken a bunch of their stuff and never got in any kind of significant pip or an abscess or an infection I mean it's good stuff it really is it's top of the line stuff and I've used every kind of human grade stuff too in the past just as good. just if you want a suggestion on a brand there are a ton of other good brands out there too. as for us domestic sources I myself would stay away and the only reason unless you know the guy making it and you know he's responsible and he's not making it in his mother's garage with a bunch of oil and shit around and it's totally unsterile.
even if recommended by reps on these boards a US domestic made from Ross from China they get the roars over here and then they make their own product but they're not chemists most of them are just regular bodybuilders like us they have no idea about anything to do with chemistry or synthesizing these drugs into a sterile compound for injection they do the best they can based on stuff posted online but just a small mistake can make a vial on sterile and an unsterile could lead to your leg getting cut off. I will not screw around with us ugls. the difference in the UGL is in Europe and Asia some of them Dragon Pharma I think it's Euro pharmacy, seven labs, there's a lot of them that are good but they're real businesses they employ a lot of people they have the same equipment pharmaceutical companies have and they actually have pharmacy pharmacists working for them professionals working for them making this stuff because in these countries steroids are not illegal to possess so they get away with this I mean it's not a big deal there. I believe dragon farm is made in China where nothing's a big deal. but at least when you know you're getting them from these places they're using real pharmaceutical equipment that they would use in a US pharmaceutical company they're not making it in their garage with the couple of vials or beakers and hopefully making it sterile. it might be much cheaper for you to do it that way and you'll get it in two days rather than 2 weeks but is it really worth it to pay a little less and have to wait a couple weeks to risk an abscess and infection or something even worse than that?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Paragraphs


----------



## pgc640

Shane1974 said:


> I have been reading a lot of advice on this board about first cycles. Since I am a newb myself, I have written down questions that seem to keep popping up here and everywhere else. Some of these I have answered for myself, others not so much. Here are the most popular concerns new guys seem to have about their first cycle.
> 
> *1. Where can I get some gear?*
> This one took a little time to figure out. You have to make friends, gain some trust, use common sense, and be patient. I feel pretty good about this one.
> 
> *2. Can I do an oral only cycle?*
> Boy, is this one popular. What is it about new guys and pinning? The general consensus seems to be, "Now Way!" Me personally, once I decided to start using gear, I made my mind up to go all in. I have also been using phs for awhile and have become tired of the whole oral only thing.
> 
> *3. Ok-I have the gear, and I am ready to pin....how do I pin it and where?*
> I am still working on this one. Seems like glutes are a pretty good place to start.
> 
> 
> *4. Are people going to notice me gaining weight too fast?*
> New guys are afraid somebody is going to notice that they are on gear. Does that mean people who notice will think we are criminals? Cheaters? Junkies? I don't know.....but I sure as hell hope somebody notices me getting jacked up!!
> 
> *5. Should I tell my wife or girlfriend?*
> I will leave this up to Dr. Phil.
> 
> *6. How bad are my nuts going to shrivel?*
> Seems like new guys are worried about their nuts. I was when I started down this journey. I think the answer is, "Pretty bad, bro-nature of the beast" The good news is they usually come back, and there are some things we can do to prevent it.I am still trying to decide whether I want to use HCG or not.
> 
> *7. How bad can gyno be?*
> At first I thought,"Why would I spend years getting my chest to look like it does, to only risk having gyno?" Then after much research, I realized that gyno is typically a by-product of shitty planning.
> 
> *8. What would be a good compound to use for a first cycle?*
> This one is easy....Test.
> 
> *9. Can I take an oral with my test for the first cycle?*
> I don't know, man....this one is tough. I have heard yes and no. Some say it helps impatient new guys from thinking the test isn't working, others say test is enough for first cycle. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> *10. How should my training and nutrition change when "on"?*
> I am still working on this one. I assume my strength will go up, so that will affect my training. I also assume that I need to be eating a surplus of calories to gain weight, but should I be eating more than I normally would for bulking naturally?
> 
> That's it. That's my top 10 concerns for a newbie. I have a few more weeks before my first pining, and I have to admit I am FILLED with excitement.


that's a good postman and you put a lot of work into it but when I read those questions and think about what these people are actually worrying about it makes me laugh it's just so stupid. where do I get my gear give me a fucking break all you have to do is a Google search and you can find a million places to buy shit from Europe you don't have to make friends anywhere. and actually the stuff you buy from Europe is much better than any us UGL bullshit you would buy that you don't even know it's sterile.
or is anybody going to notice I'm gaining weight now isn't that the damn idea? do you want to go out of your way to use anabolic drugs and nobody notices you change at all? that makes absolutely no sense.
and oral only cycle is just because people don't want to inject themselves I didn't want to inject myself at first either but after you do it five times it is not a big deal it's so not a big deal after you do it 500,000 times believe me it's totally not a big deal. and there's so many drawbacks to oral only cycles yeah of course you could do it all only cycle do just Anadrol. you'll gain weight you'll gain muscle you'll gain strength but you lose it all when you come off. and oral cycle is not a good idea.
and the other questions are funny to me too because they're things that if these people that are reading them and worrying about this shit keep up using anabolics in 2 years would never even think of worrying about again

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## terpik

good tutorial!
thank u!


----------



## Bernew

What about tamoximfen ? How much is needed: *link deleted


----------



## RiR0

Bernew said:


> What about tamoximfen ? How much is needed: *link deleted


Fuck off shill


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Bernew said:


> What about tamoximfen ? How much is needed: *link deleted


A little. But not too much. If you use the wrong amount your balls might fall if you dumb shilly cunt.


----------



## CJ

Bernew said:


> What about tamoximfen ? How much is needed: *link deleted


Strike 2


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> Strike 2


You have been busy lately huh? God damn trolls and shills!


----------



## Adrenolin

CJ said:


> Strike 2


It's blatant spamming.. might as well ban on said strike 2.


----------



## CJ

Adrenolin said:


> It's blatant spamming.. might as well ban on said strike 2.


I'm committed to 3 now. Stupid baseball!!!


----------



## jliftsbig

Newbie too.  Great write up.


----------

